

CSSDesk: Dynamic CSS Sandbox - zellux
http://cssdesk.com/

======
imagetic
Nice work Josh!

~~~
ableal
Agreed, and thanks. Two ideas:

\- A downloadable zip file for off-line work.

\- A 'save-this' button (bit of a frill, but ...)

P.S. and please take credit - no link I could see in the page, nothing obvious
in the source ... ("thanks, mysterious stranger" ;-)

P.P.S. Ah - the subtle icon, bottom right: <http://pixelmatrixdesign.com/>

------
UmYeah
The first thing I tried to do was disable a css line a-la firebug. That did
not work which saddened me. This is still pretty neat, and would be a cool way
to do a mock-up. Very excited to see how (if) it progresses in terms of
functionality.

------
kylebragger
Yeah, this is super-impressive.

